# Sunday Goon



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Started the mourning with a top water and got a couple of pops but the water was too trashy. Poled up shallow and found some tailers. First cast to the first fish got a quick strike and resulted in a 25" red. The fight spooked a couple more tailers so I poled about a hundred yards and found a couple more. The pole stuck in the mud pulling out of my hand and whacked the back of the boat spooking all the fish. Took another couple of hundred yards of poleing to get on some more fish. The best I could get was a close look and a sniff from these fish so I moved.

Next stop had some tailers mixed with a lot of catfish and mullet. Got one to eat in heavy grass and landed a 26 incher. Quite a few of the fish were laid up and would not even look at the baits. I walked the boat up on one upper slot fish and touched his tail with my hand before he spooked after he refused to move on the bait. Missed a couple bites and moved on to the next stop.

Lots of actoin at the next stop with tails poping up over a pretty large area. The east wind picked up so I walked the boat up shallow to get a good angle on the fish. In the process I stepped on a red fish and nearly fell backwards into the boat as he bounced off my ankles. The grass was thick and the mullet were makeing the reds nervous as I moved the boat around. Finally got a nice 26" red to eat and missed a couple more strikes. When the thunder started to rumble I headed in about 2.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I walked the boat up on one upper slot fish and touched his tail with my hand before he spooked after he refused to move on the bait.


Freakin' WOW! 


Nice day fishing but that tops anything I have heard before.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Great, now you kick more reds than I catch ;D ;D ;D

Good to hear someone was catching. How far north did you come?


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> I walked the boat up on one upper slot fish and touched his tail with my hand before he spooked after he refused to move on the bait. Missed a couple bites and moved on to the next stop.


How come I can never find stupid Reds like that. Hell I spook them when I launch the boat!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Ron, was that you that went by me and Curtis on the east channel side? We were the ones not catching redfish.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice fish ron!

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Great Report and pic's [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]Thanks.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Man how you see them fish w/ all the grass


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Beautiful fish as usual! It's that crazy fish-ray vision Ron has!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> Ron, was that you that went by me and Curtis on the east channel side? We were the ones not catching redfish.


Started out from Riverbreeze and went south, made a short run down the east side but didn't see any noes' except on the drive home at 46 in Sanford.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

A light blue DH-C zoomed past us, but there was two guys on board. Looks like you were flying solo. Good job on the catching and touching of some nice fish.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I may have to leave the rods in the rack and just go straight for the landing net. ;D It would save me the $6 a bag on Gulps anyway.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

If you sneak up on one and catch him in your landing net, I'm done. Back to golfing for me.

Ahhh, who am I kidding. I'll be back next weekend.


----------

